# Jupiter 2 Paper model



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

right here:
http://www.smartgroups.com/vault/paper_model_designers/Vinicio
You have to join the group to access the files though, no biggie


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Why not save us the trouble of joining another group and post the files yourself? Thanks.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

fernieo said:


> right here:
> http://www.smartgroups.com/vault/paper_model_designers/Vinicio
> You have to join the group to access the files though, no biggie


This is "too biggie" of a thing for alot of people to bother with.

Please do a favor for the rest, point out a location where the files can be downloaded without having to do anything but point and click.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Then don't Bother


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Well, durn....exceeded band limit. Musta been a hot download 

wouldn't happen to have something you could e-mail?

thanks,

Eric


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

fernieo said:


> Then don't Bother


Your answer does not speak much of you.

Why don't you be a better person and either email or provide a site to those who would like to know more.

thanks


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

fernieo said:


> Then don't Bother


Sorry I asked.

:>(


----------



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

heiki said:


> Your answer does not speak much of you.
> 
> Why don't you be a better person and either email or provide a site to those who would like to know more.
> 
> thanks


Actually, the answer speaks volumes.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I just joined up to get the model so if anyone would like me to email the files to them let me know. I also have a paper model of the Space Pod I forgot about, so if you like that too let me know.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sent you a PM with my email, Doc :thumbsup:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Scott sent you a PM, DR. PRETORIOUS


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Drew I sent you the files and the mail was returned. It said your mailbox was suspended.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Dr Proteous,

Hi! Thanks for sending the files. I have one question though. Are the Jupiter II files supposed to come up as drawings without any color? The Pod is colored. Just wondering if I need to reload the files.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

The pod was the only coloured one, the rest were just like drawings.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Why didn't ya build 'em and show us pictures first?


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

The reason I didn't build them up and show them is I work 60 hours a week and I barely had time to sign up for another board, download them and send them out. You are more than welcome to build and post them.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> The reason I didn't build them up and show them is I work 60 hours a week and I barely had time to sign up for another board, download them and send them out. You are more than welcome to build and post them.


Looking at the PDF files, unlike some of the more intricate real space and sci-fi paper models out there, this looks like it would take a lot of work AND coloring to make a decent model of the Jupiter II. As Dr P. points out , none of the colors "print" out. Looks like it requires more free time than I got to spare.


----------



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Why didn't ya build 'em and show us pictures first?



I'm glad nobody replied to this question with a "then don't Bother".


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That turned out really well!- what is the final size and is there an interior as implied of is the interior printed in the viewports?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

@airdave

Do you have non water marked photos you can replace the above images with? Sent you a PM as well. While we do allow members to refer others to hobby related stes and links. Just like you do at your blog site. It is not really a self promotional allowance.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/advertise.php


Milton Fox Racing 
Super Moderator


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I get it...you don't like spamming...I don't blame you.

As I said in my PM reply, I wasn't trying to self promote or "advertise"...thats why I didn't make any comments with the photos.
I only wished to show my build of my own designed model, since the idea of a paper model Jupiter 2 was talked about.

My photos are watermarked with my personal signature and logo to help link back to me and my personal site.
No different than if I signed my artwork.
I constantly deal with piracy and the unauthorized distribution of my models, 
and since I cannot control the reposting of my images, I watermark them to guaranty ownership and credit.

The watermark logos are for my personal website..._not my retail store where I sell my retail products._
Its also the site where you can download...for free...this model.
But usually the logo helps people get there without me resorting to self promoting spam text.

If you believe I have broken the community rules, then completely remove my posts.
No worries.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Spamming is against the terms of use (see link at bottom of this page) that you agreed to when you joined HobbyTalk way back then.

As has been mentioned already, we do allow members to link to hobby related sites, but that intent it is not for someone to bump a 4 year old thread to justify the creation of that relationship.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not spamming.
I design paper models.
I share those paper models on my personal website.
They are free to look at, free to download, free to build if you want them.

.info takes you to a "jump" page, and from there you can go to my personal website "Dave's Card Creations" as stated in the watermark of the photos.
yes, I have a store where I sell more sophisticated paper models, but I did not mention that here (until now).
I also didn't say anything about my free models...I just posted some pics that relate to the topic.
Those pics happen to be already watermarked for protection.

You are accusing me of necroposting for the purposes of spamming? Spamming what? My own creations?
By that logic, you should ban every member who posts photos of their model builds and claims ownership.
Ridiculous.
Heaven forbid we try to take credit for our own work!
...
and, if you didn't want anyone posting in a 4 year old topic, then maybe you need to close or delete those topics?
...
Not a problem...
I have been away from this site for a long time, but I decided to revisit...and contribute...
My apologies...I made a mistake...I'll be leaving for good now.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont make the rules. I am here to make sure they are followed. If you have an issue with that - feel free to report my posts. :wave:


----------

